# building my own archery target



## wilky (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi

i am looking to build my own archery target to use for practice i was thinking i want a target about 3ft by 3ft.
I am using a PSE Inferno set at 65lbs draw i will just be using it for practice (field points)
I was thinking about buying sheets of foam from Lowes and cuttng strips 3ft by 8 inches and stacking them till and stack them until i get the height i want the using a wood frame to try and compress the sheets more. would this be thick enough and strong enough to stop the arrow from passing through.
i have also seen cardboard get used and compacted and i have accses to lots of old boxes from work i can use.

what are your thoughts and sugestions 

many thanks 

wilky


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

You'll shoot through that foam sheets in no time and cardboard targets are HEAVY. Id go with something a little lighter and tougher


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

You could do burlap stuffed with plastic bags. A guy on here did that http://utahwildlife.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=8541& I used to just stack up a couple bales of hay with circles drawn on a piece of paper haha.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I made one about that size out of cardboard, old levis, and duct tape. It's a heavy sucker but mine doesn't need to be portable. Works great. I'll actually give it to you if you want it. I never use it anymore.


----------



## wixxman (Jul 23, 2008)

I have built several practice targets. The best one so far, I have made out of a large burlap feed sack (can get for a few bucks at feed stores) I use strecth wrap off of pallets (plastic used to secure product to pallet) You can find it just about anywhere. I usually get mine out of the dumpster at warehouses. I just stuff it full and use a large needle to sticth up the top so it reamins square on both ends. They average about 3x4 when done. It weights a little more than a cube. You would have to collect a ton of plastic bags, and would take a long time. I'm sure you can come up with a way to make a stand for it. The last one built lasted years, squires finally go to it and carried off the burlap. I shoot a 70 LB Mathews and it stops the arrow and they come out real easy.
Wixxman


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I also have used the Burlap bag with plastic in it. Works great.

Mark


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> what are your thoughts and sugestions


I've made several targets over the years trying to save money and none of them have worked as well as the time I made a stacked foam target just like the block targets are made. Trouble is, it took forever to cut all that foam up, (I got the foam for free) and then once I got it stacked up it was hard to compress it as even and nice as the store bought ones. My advice, dont wast your time and just go buy a ready made target at Walmart.


----------



## wilky (Jun 19, 2011)

i actually went and bought a target from sportsmans a maxima plus ( i won a gift card from work so it only ended up costing me $5). I also got 3 hot tub covers ( all i could fit in my truck at the time ) to use as a backstop 9-10 inch of foam and 3 layers of vinyl should stop the stray arrows and best part was they were free lol.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Atta kid!


----------



## nockhead (May 28, 2012)

Cardboard box any size and shape you want stuff full of old clothes. 70 pound recurve, 310 fps works great. Box only 8 inches thick and 3 x4 size. When worn, get a new free box!

Also another option for portability I use a 50# empty bag of oats or similar multy weave bag, stuffed full of old clothes and duck taped closed. Can reuse clothes all you want. No pass thru's. About 5-6 inch of head goes through. Usually pulls out easy, but if insert lossens or use twising tip will catch clothes, but if not no problem. I have done lots of research on this and shocked how well this set up works, Cheap and easy. Old blankets stuff the easiest and fill most space. If target starts to wear out, put in new sack or just put duck tape over top of holes over and over again.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm with TEX, I have made them in the past, but all things considered, it is well worth the time and money to just buy one. I have shot a yellow jacket bag target for two years and it is still going strong, out the door price, $45. Well worth it.


----------

